# German Pigeon Rings



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and I don't know how you use it much.
I've seen German Pigeon rings and don't know how to read them.
For example -> DV-8414-03-373
What year it is and which club? I'm confused how to read it. All I know that is from Germany.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

DV is a german ring
8414 is the club number
03 is the year
373 is the bird number.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Don is right. In Europe they use numbers for clubs rather than letters like we do. I believe they call them providences there. So everyone in that area races together. Or at least has that numbered band.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you sky tx. I appriciate.
Well, MaryOfExeter I am from Europe. I live in Malta, southern Europe and in our rings to represent clubs are in numbers too. But it is much more in different Format.
Like ours is Malta 2008 05-1234. 05 is the club and 1234 is the pigeon number.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Pluviru--
Both Mar-o-E and I collect racing pigeon Bands/Rings.
I only have about 40 rings from Malta.
I have about 5300 dufferent rings fro 90-91- countries. And Becky is gaining on me fast.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh that's interesting. Do you know the website of this club or the address?
DV 01570
And thanks for your replies 
If you want Maltese Pigeon Rings I have from 1996 to 2011. 
I have one of 1984 but it's memory of my Grand dad as it was one of his pigeons.


----------

